# 1992 R32 Skyline GT-R



## jrog (Apr 24, 2018)

Hello everyone! I just want to announce that I have a silver 92 Skyline GT-R that I currently have advertised. I am located in Springfield, MO and am asking $35,000. I owned it in Okinawa, Japan while I was in the service and just brought it back with me. It is pretty stock other than exhaust and HKS intake pods and HKS suspension. It run perfect and blows cold A/C. It has about 85xxx miles and it is very clean.

Here is the Craigslist link to it: 

https://springfield.craigslist.org/cto/d/1992-nissan-skyline-gt/6550150306.html

If anyone is at all interested feel free to contact me via email or phone at [email protected] 417-920-6060 respectively. Thank you!


----------

